# Lower the Lights in Here, Please!



## saxmusicguy (Jul 21, 2010)

For those of you who like to peruse this forum in the dark, you may find this useful.

Visit this webpage and click "invert lightness". This will darken the webpage background and lighten the text, making the computer screen easier on your eyes if you're reading in the dark.

Now, simply drag that button to the bookmark toolbar in your browser, and you can click it whenever you choose.


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

On a Mac we simply use a keystroke: CTRL+ALT+Apple+8.
Thanks though, will be handy when I'm on the Linux machine.


----------



## saxmusicguy (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, most operating systems can achieve this, but the above method negates the need to install additional packages if one's OS doesn't already have the capability installed.


----------



## Mustachio (Apr 3, 2010)

I use this thing called f.lux, where it makes all the colours on the screen warmer once it is 6pm, until the morning, so if I use the computer at night it doesn't burn my eyes.


----------

